# Introducing myself



## jim snedden (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi guys, my name, as you see, is Jim Snedden. Many years ago I was the VP International Marketing, for Revell model kits in Venice, California. In that capacity I imported Arnold Rapido N guage trains from Nurnberg through Rapidos US agent Charles Merzbach. In fact I just ran a cross an old photo of Merzbach, Max Ernst, President of Rapido and husband of the daughter of the company (Arnold), and myself.

By the way, I also ran across a Rapido turntable in its original box that I forgot I had. It has never been out of the box so if anyone is interested in it make me an offer. I won't sell it to anyone except someone who is dedicated to the hobby since this is truly one of a kind. I remember that it was given to me as one of the first produced, by Herr Munsing the Director of R&D for K Arnold.

I'll be looking forward to following all of you on the site. If you want to know more about that era, and company feel free to try an unlock some of my memories.

Jim Snedden


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

jim snedden said:


> Hi guys, my name, as you see, is Jim Snedden. Many years ago I was the VP International Marketing, for Revell model kits in Venice, California. In that capacity I imported Arnold Rapido N guage trains from Nurnberg through Rapidos US agent Charles Merzbach. In fact I just ran a cross an old photo of Merzbach, Max Ernst, President of Rapido and husband of the daughter of the company (Arnold), and myself.
> 
> By the way, I also ran across a Rapido turntable in its original box that I forgot I had. It has never been out of the box so if anyone is interested in it make me an offer. I won't sell it to anyone except someone who is dedicated to the hobby since this is truly one of a kind. I remember that it was given to me as one of the first produced, by Herr Munsing the Director of R&D for K Arnold.
> 
> ...


:ttiwwop:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Jim,

Welcome ... good to have you onboard. We have several N guys here on the forum, so I'm sure you'll enjoy swapping fun historical info.

In case you haven't seen it, we have a dedicated "Introduce Yourself Here" thread ... you might want to read through some recent posts there to get familiar with some of our players.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Tlauden (Sep 16, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome, welcome...how I miss those old Revell kits in HO...how many bakeries were cobbled into roundhouses over the years? Still looking for a classic Arnold N GP-30 for my stable...I can't believe I cut one up for a kitbash many years ago. 

Aye, would I love to get a hold of that classic turntable for my N scale layout but, alas, I could not come up with a fair price...do make sure it finds a good home.

Again, welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:


----------

